# how do i get into boardercross?



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

the first thing you should do is to find a club, if there are such a thing available in your vicinity, they might just hook you up. At least thats the way i've known it to be done here.
And I can confirm that it is a blast, though very-VERY scary at times going top speed through the slanted turns


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

You can join the USASA. Their Unbound Series has all different events, including boardercross. USASA: United States of America Snowboard Association - Events


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks alot, looks like the only boarderX events in my area are on the 28th of this month maybe next season


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

dharmashred said:


> You can join the USASA. Their Unbound Series has all different events, including boardercross. USASA: United States of America Snowboard Association - Events


I went to the Wisp Saturday to watch a boardercross race. Their jumps were tiny. The doubles were maybe two feet high and ten feet apart. The berms were maybe four feet high and the whole course was ridiculously short. They actually had it set up on a green (Logger's Way). Oddly enough, everyone from 5-6 year olds to 20+ was doing the same course.


----------



## Sphinx (11 mo ago)

Hey man I wanna start Boardercross, you think you can help my find a group in my area.


----------

